# OK Which tyre dressing, Gtechniq, Gyeon, Fireball, TacSystems or Alien Magic ? ?



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone know which is the longest lasting of:

Gtechniq's T1, 
Gyeon's q2 Tire,
Fireball Ultimate Tyre Coat (Blue), 
TacSystems Tyre dressing (the blue one), or 
Alien Magic's Tyre Pro?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Gyeon's q2 Tire:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive had TAC (the blue one) last for a solid month. I have not used the rest.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

i have not used any of the above but what i have found is that different tyre products react different to the different manufactured tyre and its trial and error. Also a totally clean tyre i use bilt hamber surfex hd to scrub the tyrewall until there is no brown run off is vitally important and can take 3/4 attempts. its all in the prep.

regards
todds


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hopefully this will help your decision

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403394


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link I'd seen this which is why I've included it in the list ,


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I like Fireball, Gyeon and Gtechniq. All much of a muchness !


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I found gtechniq used to make my tyres brownish after switching to Gyeon I never had this problem. I presume there's some chemical in the tyre dressing that reacts with the compound of the tyre.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheap and good AChem Hi Shine
https://www.achemshop.co.uk/product/hi-shine/


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

wish wash said:


> I found gtechniq used to make my tyres brownish after switching to Gyeon I never had this problem. I presume there's some chemical in the tyre dressing that reacts with the compound of the tyre.


Hmm, cheers, I too have used T1 and Gyeon Tyre and find it difficult to decide which if either is the better. Not seen any 'browning' as such, years ago when I used to use Tyre Slick that definitely 'browned' when it wore / off and the tyre dried out. I think the Gyeon probably covers better/ more easily then T1, other than that cant find much difference other than T1 is a touch more expensive.
The alien Magic and Fireball from reviews seem to bead the best but wonder which out of them all might be the better.

Have taken a plunge and have some Fireball coming soon.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I only found the problem on Michelin tyres, tried the products on friends cars running michelins and had the same


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

In my opinion, all these dressings seem to be the same, work great when it's not raining. They soon wash off!
Sometimes in a matter of a few days in the harsh winter.
Side note: Back rear tyre is Michelin and any products I've tried don't seem to take too well to it.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I use Adams vrt and have done for ages. For me it’s the best as it leaves a matt oem finish . I don’t like shiney tyres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've tried hundreds... and never been that happy.

Bold n Bright from Poorboys was excellent in summer.

Nielsons Brilliance great in winter, but not great to apply.

And then i've found the best product out there.

Apply when tyres are wet or dry!... thats a big plus to me. This stuff also lasts through rain easily. And its cheap... £10 for 5L

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TRPLE-PACK-Autogloss-Valeting-Anti-Bacterial/dp/B004SBMUGO/ref=sr_1_53?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1523025559&sr=1-53&keywords=tyre+shine

Green n Gold...just give it a try


----------



## cwdwb65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meguiars Endurance


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

cwdwb65 said:


> Meguiars Endurance


Just nowhere near as good as the Green n Gold stuff

I'd never use my endurance over the green n gold, its just no as good in any comparison

Price
Shine
Ease of Application
Staying Power
Fling

Great product marketing by Megs though. (oh and it smells better)


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

wish wash said:


> I only found the problem on Michelin tyres, tried the products on friends cars running michelins and had the same


Doh, dar, arghh, I've just put Michelins on my daily !!! :wall:

Just as wlee some Fireball tyre cost is on its way - I just hope it lasts better than the T1 I have.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I've tried hundreds... and never been that happy.
> 
> Bold n Bright from Poorboys was excellent in summer.
> 
> ...


777 Cheers, 
I've never heard of it, that link you provided, thx, seems a like deal particularly when the same is on fleabay for £55 :doublesho
However, I never uses wash n wax as I loath anything waxy on the windscreen.

I had a search and not found any reviews of the Autogloss


----------



## cwdwb65 (Mar 17, 2016)

robertdon777 said:


> Just nowhere near as good as the Green n Gold stuff
> 
> I'd never use my endurance over the green n gold, its just no as good in any comparison
> 
> ...


Always looking for an 'excuse' to buy something new....just ordered Green n Gold


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I like Gyeon. It does last and gives a great look. I used megs for 10 years as it gave a nice finish but it became terrible to use. Wouldn't wipe on at all. Had to use some perl at the same timethat stuff linked above sounds good!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Gyeon Tyre for me, awesome stuff.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gyeon tyre again. As another member said earlier, scrub the tyre wall with a brush a few times and rinse to get it as clean as possible before applying any dressing. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Just started using the CarPro PERL and I'm really impressed, goes on easy and seems to last well.

I've used it undiluted the first few times and I think I'll try it diluted 1:1 next time. Most reviews seem to point out that when diluted, the PERL has a "Natural" shine.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

FiestaRed said:


> Just started using the CarPro PERL and I'm really impressed, goes on easy and seems to last well.


Hi Fiesta, 
I agree Perl is a peach to use  however I find it dosn'tlast like TI, Gyeon Tyre or espuma rd50 particularly when its wet :=(.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Cheap and good AChem Hi Shine
> https://www.achemshop.co.uk/product/hi-shine/


This (Hi Shinbe) is great and cheap stuff.

I have Gtech T1 and T2. T2 is rubbish, akin to AG Instant Tyre dressing. T1 is better but must be applied to bone dry tyres, must be allowed to dry, and seldom really lasts beyond next wash (2 weeks)

Might try Gyeon Tyre..


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Well its been wet and miserable today :wall:, so the Fireball tyre coat has just turned up ( Big thanks to Ultimate Finish!) 
So can't get to work to see how it looks / works on Michelin and Dunlop tyres  hoping its good and lasts better than T1 or gyeon. :argie:

Where's summer and that global warming!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for your views, 
Hopefully will find something better than T1 / Gyeon both which seem to generally regarded as well lasting safe bets. 
S


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi I know its not on your list but the best one I have found is Espuma RD50 last ages and has a good glossy sheen to it ....... I know its not to everyone's taste but each to there own !


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

sparky 66 said:


> Hi I know its not on your list but the best one I have found is Espuma RD50 last ages and has a good glossy sheen to it ....... I know its not to everyone's taste but each to there own !


Hi Sparky. 
I do have rd50, its really quick and easy to use and last reasonable well :thumb: although don't seem fashionable or commented on much these days. 
But I find it seems to gather dirt rather magnetically, touching it a week or so later its mucky black, kind of oily/greasy, something I don't find with Ti / Gyeon. How do you find it possibly in comparison to other if you use any?
I will admit after applying thinly with a brush I do not wipe / buff it off later.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I love RD50, really nice dressing, difficult to find in less than 5L though. 

Edit: from your list, I would say Gyeon would be the longest lasting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Try Sonax xtreme tire gel.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Over the years I've tried so many its unreal 

My current go to is either auto allure, it's got a funky smell but does the job and durability isn't too bad and its fairly inexpensive 

My other is obsession Nero another easy to use product that has good durability and is multi functional and can be diluted 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi SadlyDistracted 
Sorry for the late reply ! I haven't tried Ti/Gyeon so can't comment on those 
I apply rd50 with a sponge then dry off with a blower yes sometimes I have found the 'Magnetic' effect but I have found wipe down and dried its ok 
Just out of interest have you used/tried AS Highline ?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Sparky,

No worries on the reply. I always apply as thinly as possible but generally don't wipe over afterwards, partially as I've found with the T1 and Gyeon you don't have to and they never seem to remain 'magnetic' after drying for a while. Next time I RD50 I'll try giving them a wipe down with an old microfiber and see how that goes.

Never has any AS but must try their highstyle some time, assuming I get bored with T1, Gyeon, RD or the latest acquisition of Fireball...
I have ALIEN MAGIC TYRE PRO on the radar -

Cheers for the info!
S


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

Was expecting more from the Gyeon. Good finish, but not durable for the price.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

MiGomes said:


> Was expecting more from the Gyeon. Good finish, but not durable for the price.


Hi MiGomes
Is that in comparison to some other Tyre coating (if so which one)?
Or just in general?
I normally find that Tire can last for 3 weeks when the weather's miserable, if dry (...) for 'weeks', easily a month plus.


----------



## MiGomes (Oct 10, 2014)

I also have Mothers FX, which is half the price and almost as durable. Don't think will buy Gyeon tire again. Too expensive for what it is.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

FallenAngel said:


> Try Sonax xtreme tire gel.


I did but didn't like it, prefer Gtechniq T1, but in all honesty I have never found a tyre dressing that's lasted much more than 1 wash or a wet road trip before losing it's effectiveness.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

MiGomes said:


> Was expecting more from the Gyeon. Good finish, but not durable for the price.


I thiught that but have had much better durability applying it to a clean tyre wall. I have it a clean and brush using surfex hd and the durability is still going very strong 2 weeks later.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

On one car I have 12 month old Michelin cross climates and PERL is just starting to dull after 2 weeks which is the best I have even achieved. Tyres cleaned with star drops in rain water, tyre left to dry and diluted Perl applied with an old but clean kitchen sponge. Lovely Matt and deep finish.
Other car has Goodyear eagles on and I have never found a dressing that lasted more than a weekend on these. Best so far and still use is trim restorer from poor boys.
I bet we all have loads of half used tyre dressing
Anyone remember a product which I think was called rub dub?


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Two coats of the TAC Systems Tire is lasting into three weeks now. Although we have not had much rain. Rain is the biggest threat to longetivity of Tire products.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Not heard of the tac system before


----------

